# What colour matches your personality?



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Another silly little quiz - what colour matches your personality?

I got Red:

You are red! You're passionate and full of energy, making you popular among friends. You have the ability to love deeply, and you sometimes don't think before you put your heart and soul into your relationships. Your strong sense of ambition means you will do well in your career. This, however, is offset by a fiery temper and a lack of patience. Work hard at keeping a balance in your life and you'll go far.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

> You are pink! You're full of love and affection, and family is everything to you. Sometimes you need protection, special treatment and desire to live a more sheltered life. Pink people require affection and like to feel loved and secure, and can sometimes appear to be delicate and fragile. They also tend to be charming and gentle


Quite suitable!!

/ptr


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

*I got pink:
You are pink! You're full of love and affection, and family is everything to you. Sometimes you need protection, special treatment and desire to live a more sheltered life. Pink people require affection and like to feel loved and secure, and can sometimes appear to be delicate and fragile. They also tend to be charming and gentle.

But I don't like pink. The quiz has some questions with only one option that attracts, but several others with interchangeable options, so I tried swapping around.... but I still always came out PINK!








GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!*
*I HATE PINK!*


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Oddly, I got pink as well...

...?


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

You are green! You are a peaceful, well balanced individual with a natural beauty many people envy. You take everything in your stride and have a laid back attitude that keeps you from feeling stressed. Your kind nature makes you the perfect shoulder to cry on, and your friends value you for your soothing, well balanced approach to life. You feel close to nature and are happiest in the fresh air, so watch out for jobs that coop you up indoors for too long

Despite choosing 'my temper' as my worst personality attribute (though I could equally have picked 'childishness'.)

So, as you say: ..?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

All my friends on Facebook, men & women, are getting pink. In fact, I think Taggart had to cheat to get Red!


----------



## Levanda (Feb 3, 2014)

I got yellow. You are yellow! Your cheery personality means you light up a room as soon as you walk in. You love to be the center of attention and thrive in big social situations where you can really shine. There is a warmth about you that draws people towards you, either as friends or as lovers, and your boundless energy means you can always find a way to make everyone happy. Be careful of your childish attitude and eternal optimism though, and you'll do just fine!


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

Pink here too. Accurate in one way - because I often wear pink t-shirts/shirts.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

I came up with Pink also.


----------



## Levanda (Feb 3, 2014)

Hehehe for the moment I am only one who got yellow.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm pink too: full of love and affection and family is everything.

It comes through doesn't it?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

TurnaboutVox said:


> You are green! You are a peaceful, well balanced individual with a natural beauty many people envy. You take everything in your stride and have a laid back attitude that keeps you from feeling stressed. Your kind nature makes you the perfect shoulder to cry on, and your friends value you for your soothing, well balanced approach to life. You feel close to nature and are happiest in the fresh air, so watch out for jobs that coop you up indoors for too long
> 
> Despite choosing 'my temper' as my worst personality attribute (though I could equally have picked 'childishness'.)
> 
> So, as you say: ..?


Did you say GREEN? Where the heck did that come from? :lol:


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

There's some kind of pink rigging going on here...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Now I have to match M and buy some pink tee shirts, although I look better in black since it offsets very nicely, my flowing gray locks.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

^^^^ pink is where it's at and only a fool or the terminally insecure is going to think otherwise.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

^^^^I belieeeeeeeeve!!!!!!!


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

I felt I could've picked many of those choices and get "many-colored"...like Saruman, but today I got:









Purple- You are purple! You are a strong, independent person with a deeply spiritual side that few others possess. You like to keep your most personal feelings to yourself, and can come across as a bit mysterious and secretive at times. Your friends and lovers have a great respect for you, and your quiet wisdom means you are often the person they come to with their problems. Don't forget to make time for yourself too!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Mahlerian said:


> Oddly, I got pink as well...
> 
> ...?


Well... these tests never lie. I always had my suspicions...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Further proof of the veracity of this test... I got *RED!*

Honestly, Red probably is my favorite color. It most certainly is the color I employ the most in my own paintings.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I got pink, I hate pink.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Well... these tests never lie. I always had my suspicions...


Well, I arouse all sorts of things in the people around me...including suspicions.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Green ...

You are green! You are a peaceful, well balanced individual with a natural beauty many people envy. You take everything in your stride and have a laid back attitude that keeps you from feeling stressed. Your kind nature makes you the perfect shoulder to cry on, and your friends value you for your soothing, well balanced approach to life. You feel close to nature and are happiest in the fresh air, so watch out for jobs that coop you up indoors for too long

Oddly enough, green is also my most favorite color which is why I drive a Platinum Gray car ... :lol:


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

*Yellow*








"You are yellow! Your cheery personality means you light up a room as soon as you walk in. You love to be the center of attention and thrive in big social situations where you can really shine. There is a warmth about you that draws people towards you, either as friends or as lovers, and your boundless energy means you can always find a way to make everyone happy. Be careful of your childish attitude and eternal optimism though, and you'll do just fine!"

Yay for Yellow! 

*Edit:*

I really wanted purple, cause it's my favorite color and it so describes me to a T/tee.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2014)

I got *Caput Mortuum*, a sort of mix of brown and purple. The test said I should consult an exorcist immediately.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

I got pink.  I hate pink...


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

^^^ When your eyes are pink, that's bad :-/



Ingélou said:


> *I got pink:
> You are pink! You're full of love and affection, and family is everything to you. Sometimes you need protection, special treatment and desire to live a more sheltered life. Pink people require affection and like to feel loved and secure, and can sometimes appear to be delicate and fragile. They also tend to be charming and gentle.
> 
> But I don't like pink. The quiz has some questions with only one option that attracts, but several others with interchangeable options, so I tried swapping around.... but I still always came out PINK!
> ...


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Since I have lived in Amsterdam, I made another choice. Maybe clicking on Amsterdam would have made all the difference


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I got red, but something may be wrong with that quiz because I am definitely green.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I think any and all of these are far off from what a proper psychic reading would tell each of us is the color of our personal Aura.

But hey, I'm sure the authors of these quizzes want to stay as far away as they can from any associations with _that_ sort of mumbo-jumbo


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

You are green! You are a peaceful, well balanced individual with a natural beauty many people envy. You take everything in your stride and have a laid back attitude that keeps you from feeling stressed. Your kind nature makes you the perfect shoulder to cry on, and your friends value you for your soothing, well balanced approach to life. You feel close to nature and are happiest in the fresh air, so watch out for jobs that coop you up indoors for too long

Good, one of my favorite colors! Though the description doesn't completely describe me


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Am I blue? 

_You have a serene peacefulness about you and project a sense of confidence and wisdom to everyone you meet. _

Um, no.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Green

"a peaceful, well balanced individual"?

I must tell this to Freud, when I show him my slippers hahaha


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

*PURPLE*


> You are a strong, independent person with a deeply spiritual side that few others possess. You like to keep your most personal feelings to yourself, and can come across as a bit mysterious and secretive at times. Your friends and lovers have a great respect for you, and your quiet wisdom means you are often the person they come to with their problems. Don't forget to make time for yourself too!


Mmmh... quite eulogistic!


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

I got pink too. The description didn't match my personality at all. I don't like pink, nobody likes pink.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

You are blue! You are cool as a cucumber and unflappable even in the most stressful situations. You can be quiet, but you never come across as shy. You have a serene peacefulness about you and project a sense of confidence and wisdom to everyone you meet. However, you don't suffer fools gladly and will not tolerate liars. It takes a while to build your trust, but once it is won, you are a loyal and wonderful friend to have.

Dont laugh....its quite close actually.....


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Yikes! I am pink.







What does it mean?

By the way, the choices of where to live we terrible for me. I picked Vienna, but maybe should have been London. (Anything but NYC). So maybe I am not pink after all?


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

No, I picked London & I still got pink.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Ingélou said:


> No, I picked London & I still got pink.


My city was Tokyo, and I got pink too. Obviously that alone doesn't tip it very much in one direction or another...


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Pink, haha. I'm a little dandelion. 

"You are pink! You're full of love and affection, and family is everything to you. Sometimes you need protection, special treatment and desire to live a more sheltered life. Pink people require affection and like to feel loved and secure, and can sometimes appear to be delicate and fragile. They also tend to be charming and gentle"


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

There are a lot of pinks here...must be the color of the common folk.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

omega said:


> *PURPLE*
> 
> Mmmh... quite eulogistic!


That's usually how I like to think of myself.


----------



## heatedbonfire (Apr 28, 2014)

I got PINK!!! Too bad it is my least favorite color. Can I try again?


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

heatedbonfire said:


> I got PINK!!! Too bad it is my least favorite color. *Can I try again?*


You could, but you will still be pink underneath it all. The quiz has spoken!


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

I got BLACK:

_"You are black! You are dignified and impressive without being showy. It's important to you to appear mysterious when meeting new people, but you should make sure that doesn't mean that no one gets a chance to know who you really are. Whoever gets the privilege to see deep into your soul will find great hidden depths and many beautiful colors inside."_

Hmmm!

V


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Varick, that result seems to match your avatar perfectly - are you sure you didn't cheat?


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> Varick, that result seems to match your avatar perfectly - are you sure you didn't cheat?


My avatar is simply the symbol of my favorite brand of scotch (Springbank). LOL

As for cheating, I half expected to come out pink given the fact that so many others did!

V


----------



## Musicforawhile (Oct 10, 2014)

I got red, I usually get blue in things like that because I can be quite introverted socially. But the test can see I am passionate : )


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

trazom said:


> I felt I could've picked many of those choices and get "many-colored"...like Saruman, but today I got:
> 
> View attachment 52231
> 
> ...


That one sounds particularly like me, but instead I got Green which I also could relate to.


----------



## Wolfie (Jun 9, 2014)

I got red. I'm happy with that; red's my favorite color.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

"For some reason, people think that music must tell us only about the pinnacles of the human spirit, or at least about highly romantic villains. But there are very few heroes or villains. Most people are average, neither black nor white. They're gray. A dirty shade of gray." --Dmitri Shostakovich


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

KenOC said:


> "For some reason, people think that music must tell us only about the pinnacles of the human spirit, or at least about highly romantic villains. But there are very few heroes or villains. Most people are average, neither black nor white. They're gray. A dirty shade of gray." --Dmitri Shostakovich


That seems to tell us more about Shostakovich than about 'average' people, or music, come to that. 
Why 'dirty gray'? What's wrong with dove-grey or pearl-grey?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Ingélou said:


> That seems to tell us more about Shostakovich than about 'average' people, or music, come to that.
> Why 'dirty gray'? What's wrong with dove-grey or pearl-grey?


Yes, I suspect it's largely a self-image. DSCH was in some ways a very sad case, I think. Or perhaps just more honest than most of us.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Or more cynical.


----------

